# Anyone heard from Cabby



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Last Activity: 04-11-2017 13:16


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not yet. Maybe gone off with Peribro.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope not

A gentle friend cabby 

I so need gentle friends 

Cabby where are you?

I need you , I need so many of you

But don’t worry

I’ll survive 

Yep I will survive 

Remember raised in in kids homes , you needed to survive 

A worry, but a shaft of steel 

Without, it , you’d never have survived in my world 

But I met Albert , and he became my shaft of steel 

A gentle shaft that has lasted 53 years 

But every so often 

That shaft of steel shoots through me 

And I’m game on 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Both still showing as subscribers. Peter (Peribro) was last on about a week or so ago.

Cabby took a break before. I hope they are both ok.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Likewise


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was thinking other day I havent seen Cabby on here for a good while.I do hope he and his wife are ok.
Also not seen Gemmy on here,even though he has been liking the odd thread.
Have I missed something,has he left?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's that 'other' forum Barry mentioned. Lots have 'migrated'.

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

raynipper said:


> It's that 'other' forum Barry mentioned. Lots have 'migrated'.
> 
> Ray.


I`v not seen either of them on there Ray,unless they are under different names!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It's that 'other' forum Barry mentioned. Lots have 'migrated'.
> 
> Ray.


Im not so sure Ray. A fair few joined up but most are still posting here. There were a handful that stated they were leaving anyway. Perhaps those will return once its free although why people make such a fuss over £12.50 is beyond me.

Gemmy is now back.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> ............Gemmy is now back.


And so ends the season of peace and goodwill to all men. :wink2:

Hope your missus is keeping well Gemmy.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Perhaps those will return once its free although why people make such a fuss over £12.50 is beyond me. Gemmy is now back.


I could explain if you have the odd hour but bring the Kleenex.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt cabby has left for pastures new

We will just have to wait

Or maybe Email him?

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Hope your missus is keeping well Gemmy.
> 
> Terry


She's fine now thanks

tony


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Barryd you still got his phone number? You may not want to phone again at risk of sounding like a stalker, but you could pass it on to someone else to do the honours. It's a long time to go quiet!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I have emailed Philip(cabby) to see if he is ok and to send him best wishes for the new year.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Also not seen Gemmy on here,even though he has been liking the odd thread.
> Have I missed something,has he left?


No, not left, merely held captive by VS They would not register me, allowed me to like/thank, but not post. 
All this despite numerous e-mails to them.

However, all sorted now, hence I paid 1p for my release............that's how low a value they placed on me.:surprise:

Tony


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> No, not left, merely held captive by VS They would not register me, allowed me to like/thank, but not post.
> All this despite numerous e-mails to them.
> 
> However, all sorted now, hence I paid 1p for my release............that's how low a value they placed on me.:surprise:
> ...


You got away cheap Gemmy, go with it!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> No, not left, merely held captive by VS They would not register me, allowed me to like/thank, but not post.
> All this despite numerous e-mails to them.
> 
> However, all sorted now, hence I paid 1p for my release............that's how low a value they placed on me.:surprise:
> ...


Good to have you back Tony,just need to hear from Cabby and Peribo now!


----------

